# Competition time - 4 x R1000 Nicoticket juice hampers up for grabs



## ShaneW (31/7/15)

Any bottle of Nicoticket purchased from us in August will be going into a draw to win:


2 x 60ml White Label juice (yes thats 120ml)
Free overnight shipping to your door

Valued at R1000

every bottle you purchase counts as one entry!!!

Find them here

or

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=nicoticket&paged=1

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ShaneW (31/7/15)

The 4 winners to be announced in the 1st week of September... Good Luck


----------



## Andre (31/7/15)

August only starts tomorrow!


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/15)

ShaneW said:


> The 4 winners to be announced in the 1st week of September... Good Luck



I'll be away in the USA when I win but you have my address! 

Now add the stock to the web site so I can enter the compo!


----------



## Yiannaki (31/7/15)

ShaneW said:


> View attachment 32558
> 
> 
> Any bottle of Nicoticket purchased from us in August will be going into a draw to win:
> ...


No 3mg in band camp or the cure @ShaneW? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (31/7/15)

Andre said:


> August only starts tomorrow!


 LOL today still counts 



Rob Fisher said:


> I'll be away in the USA when I win but you have my address!
> 
> Now add the stock to the web site so I can enter the compo!





Yiannaki said:


> No 3mg in band camp or the cure @ShaneW?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Apologies I got excited and posted on the forum before Sam was finished loading stock, we do have all of them in 3mg... stock all loaded now

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee (1/8/15)

Shane you beauty will place order shortly thanks bro 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (4/8/15)

Good luck to all the entrants thus far...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (24/8/15)

Fingers and toes crossed

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/8/15)

@ShaneW Nice one Juicy!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot (24/8/15)

Wowzers. that some serious give away.. Good luck guys. My pay day is only tomorrow


----------



## ShaneW (24/8/15)

One week left guys


----------



## ShaneW (24/8/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Wowzers. that some serious give away.. Good luck guys. My pay day is only tomorrow



Comp running till month end, you still have time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (24/8/15)

I completely forgot about this when I ordered! Oh hell yes!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (24/8/15)

6ghost9 said:


> I completely forgot about this when I ordered! Oh hell yes!



Yes sir... You have 3 entries into the comp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (24/8/15)

You know in this those bottles arrived last week Tuesday...2 of the 3 are finished

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

6ghost9 said:


> You know in this those bottles arrived last week Tuesday...2 of the 3 are finished


You need more entries What did you get that went so fast?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/8/15)

Random question @ShaneW has the bobas recipe changed in any way?


----------



## 6ghost9 (24/8/15)

Andre said:


> You need more entries What did you get that went so fast?



2 bottles of H1n1 and a bottle of Got Cookie. Had a family emergency last week and left work stopped by my flat and just grabbed 2 bottles as they were right by my keys packed a bag and left. And didnt realize I only had my tfv4 with me. At that time I wasnt thinking of anything else. Problem is stress chain vaping at 90w on a quad coil means you kill a tank every half and hour or so....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (24/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> Random question @ShaneW has the bobas recipe changed in any way?



Nope it hasn't (that I know of)... What are you experiencing?


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> Random question @ShaneW has the bobas recipe changed in any way?


Bobas is a bugger, it tends to change quite a lot. Every time I vape it it tastes different, but it has never tasted the same as the first two days I had it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (24/8/15)

Bobas is special!!

@ShaneW, ive been rationing my last bobas order and will need to place another order one of these days!

Tastes so good and has such a unique flavour. 
And for 100% VG i am always surprised at its strong throat hit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/8/15)

ShaneW said:


> Nope it hasn't (that I know of)... What are you experiencing?



Well as you know I've been through my share of bobas, this particular bobas is the 100ml bottle my buddy, carl bought a while ago. Its got a 'different' taste to it, its hard to explain. I have a well steeped bobas of my own which I compared the two, taste and smell is different. I still have some of what he had given me and cant bring myself to vape it lol 
Anyway, I was just curious


----------



## Andre (25/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> Well as you know I've been through my share of bobas, this particular bobas is the 100ml bottle my buddy, carl bought a while ago. Its got a 'different' taste to it, its hard to explain. I have a well steeped bobas of my own which I compared the two, taste and smell is different. I still have some of what he had given me and cant bring myself to vape it lol
> Anyway, I was just curious


Clone?


----------



## ShaneW (25/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> Well as you know I've been through my share of bobas, this particular bobas is the 100ml bottle my buddy, carl bought a while ago. Its got a 'different' taste to it, its hard to explain. I have a well steeped bobas of my own which I compared the two, taste and smell is different. I still have some of what he had given me and cant bring myself to vape it lol
> Anyway, I was just curious



That doesn't sound good... Sam says she sent you a sample size bottle with your last order, please compare them and let me know. Will send you a replacement


----------



## DoubleD (25/8/15)

Andre said:


> Clone?


Nope, its the real deal, just has a weird taste.




ShaneW said:


> That doesn't sound good... Sam says she sent you a sample size bottle with your last order, please compare them and let me know. Will send you a replacement



No ways bud, thank you for the thought though but I'm pretty sure he has vaped most of it anyway. I just thought I should ask. i'll definitely be ordering a bobas supply soon soon again  One if I get a chance I'll bring the little I have of the 'weird bobas' for you to smell/try for yourself. This is actually the reason I took Gorilla Juice this time, was worried something changed with bobas.
And thank you so much for the sample bottles, 2 of my favorite juices  Will compare the sample with the other one later and report back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (25/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> Nope, its the real deal, just has a weird taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found a few complaints on their FB page from 2013 saying there was a bad batch... Possible there was another. 
Either way, I'll gladly replace it for you, Bobas is not cheap and if you not getting the Bobas taste it's a huge bummer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DoubleD (25/8/15)

ShaneW said:


> I found a few complaints on their FB page from 2013 saying there was a bad batch... Possible there was another.
> Either way, I'll gladly replace it for you, Bobas is not cheap and if you not getting the Bobas taste it's a huge bummer.



Thank you Shane, that is awesome of you but it wont be necessary, we should've asked you when the bottle was still full'ish and besides, I have no claiming rights to that particular bottle hahaha

Edit: All my 30ml bobas I've got from you were consistent, so I dont know what was up with that 100ml bottle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (31/8/15)

Last day for the comp ...


----------



## Zegee (1/9/15)

Who won

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (1/9/15)

Zegee said:


> Who won
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk



Random draw will be happening tomorrow night

Reactions: Like 1


----------

